# Study shows Electric Cars not as "Green" as the idiots thought! Ha Ha



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Where did the liberal green douchebags think that the electricity to run their all electric cars came from? We tried to tell them but these people are retarded idiots!

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

> The study finds all-electric vehicles cause 86 percent more deaths from air pollution than do cars powered by regular gasoline. Coal produces 39 percent of the country's electricity, according to the Department of Energy.


I wonder how many more deaths are caused by electric cars not from air pollution, but just because they are driven by douche bags.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Same with ethanol but we are still stuck with that. Use a food item to make a fuel that takes more energy to manufacture then it gives back. Just another great libtard idea.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not to mention the batteries on those things do go out and, besides being expensive, they have to go somewhere. Landfill maybe?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Not to mention the batteries on those things do go out and, besides being expensive, they have to go somewhere. Landfill maybe?


I thought there was a high rate of recycling to the regular car batteries, not sure about the lithium ion. Anyone know?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Not to mention the batteries on those things do go out and, besides being expensive, they have to go somewhere. Landfill maybe?


The part I have wondered about with the batteries, do they give off hydrogen like a normal car battery does through the course of normal charge and discharge? If so, haven't these greentards ever heard of the Hindenburg?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm waiting for the fuel cell cars. I do wonder how much nuclear waste it takes to manufacture a fuel cell.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The way I read the article, it is a direct result of the coal burned to make the electricity. Read between the lines - coal is evil and must be done away with.
Obama's EPA was trying to shut down the coal industry, has been for several years.
But on a bright note, I learned from another source that the budget bill just passed by both houses of Congress cut the EPA by $6 Billion over what they got last year. It is going to cause "large staff reductions" Yea!!!!
We need a Congress and President that will eliminate the EPA entirely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My Green car 2 passenger up to 84 mpg


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I could care less about the green push, we as Americans have sacrificed enough for our planet lets make the U.N. and the rest of world do what we have done already and all would be good....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If they really wanted green anything just get government out of it. Stop giving rich people $7500 to buy an expensive car and eliminate taxes on green for 20 years and it'll put other sources to shame.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> My Green car 2 passenger up to 84 mpg
> 
> View attachment 8882


have to have a motorcycle license to drive it


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> My Green car 2 passenger up to 84 mpg
> 
> View attachment 8882


That very same premise bore fruit in the immediate aftermath of WWII. Germany had been bombed into oblivion, factories were gone, no one had any money.
Messerschmitt switched from building airplanes and began making 3 wheeled, 2 passenger automobiles driven by a motorcycle engine. A friend of mine in high school in the mid 60's drove one.
Another company in Germany named Issetta marketed a similar "car".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I lean the other way, though. My 4WD pickup weighs 6,080 pounds and is powered by an All-American V-8 making 335 HP and 450 ft pounds of torque. Even pulling that much weight she does 0 to 60 in 7 seconds, and with real gasoline got 18.5 MPG. Ethanol cut that to 17.2 MPG.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If they really want to be green then ride a bicycle everywhere or walk.

I calculated my gas milage today but I don't remember my exact trip odometer reading. So I came up somewhere between 14.8 and 15.2 its crazy how a few numbers can throw that off so far.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I lean the other way, though. My 4WD pickup weighs 6,080 pounds and is powered by an All-American V-8 making 335 HP and 450 ft pounds of torque. Even pulling that much weight she does 0 to 60 in 7 seconds, and with real gasoline got 18.5 MPG. Ethanol cut that to 17.2 MPG.


HUGE TYPO !!!! 
Not 450 ft pounds of torque, 350 foot pounds. Sorry 'bout that.
I'd love to have 450 stump pulling pounds of torque. Maybe if I stuff a 460 CID V-8 in my old Ford F150 I can hot rod 450 pounds out of it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> HUGE TYPO !!!!
> Not 450 ft pounds of torque, 350 foot pounds. Sorry 'bout that.
> I'd love to have 450 stump pulling pounds of torque. Maybe if I stuff a 460 CID V-8 in my old Ford F150 I can hot rod 450 pounds out of it.


Hell, just swap out the transmission and transfer case. I have an F150 with just a little old Triton V-8, but I have power to burn. Of course I only get about 12 MPG going downhill with a stiff tailwind. And my acceleration is measured with a calendar, not a watch. But boy do I have power!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

but we all agree that sending china money whenever we pollute is part of the solution, correct?


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Also, in Case you didn't know, there has been 1 or 2 technicians killed from working on these cars. Hybrid or Electric, they are both very dangerous to work on if you are not trained. Most dealerships have dedicated EV an hybrid technicians. In one dealership I worked at, it is mandatory to surround the car with pylons while being worked on. If anyone other than the technician crosses through the barrier, it is instant termination.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> HUGE TYPO !!!!
> Not 450 ft pounds of torque, 350 foot pounds. Sorry 'bout that.
> I'd love to have 450 stump pulling pounds of torque. Maybe if I stuff a 460 CID V-8 in my old Ford F150 I can hot rod 450 pounds out of it.


Had a '78 GMC Sierra 4x4 for awhile. Someone had put a 455 Rocket 88 engine in it. And huge overload shocks. I don't know the specs, but you had to put a full cord of wet larch in to level out the headlights. That was one firewood-getting truck, I tell ya.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Inor said:


> I wonder how many more deaths are caused by electric cars not from air pollution, but just because they are driven by douche bags.


Inor, we should hang out 
My pals and I are of the conviction that those Prius drivers (hipster douchebags, or HDBs) have a death wish. Its as if they have to waste the "efficiency" of their autos by driving like they're in a demo derby.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That very same premise bore fruit in the immediate aftermath of WWII. Germany had been bombed into oblivion, factories were gone, no one had any money.
> Messerschmitt switched from building airplanes and began making 3 wheeled, 2 passenger automobiles driven by a motorcycle engine. A friend of mine in high school in the mid 60's drove one.
> Another company in Germany named Issetta marketed a similar "car".


RPD, did you see the sad news? This Feb, the microcar museum closed and they sold off all their cars 
ALso, I couldn't buy any


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jeep123 said:


> Inor, we should hang out
> My pals and I are of the conviction that those Prius drivers (hipster douchebags, or HDBs) have a death wish. Its as if they have to waste the "efficiency" of their autos by driving like they're in a demo derby.


Jeep123 my man, for that quote alone, I would be honored to buy you a beer the next time I am in your town. By the way, what is your town?


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sandiegotown. I don't get up your way much  Road trips are on the to-do list, though.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Hell, just swap out the transmission and transfer case. I have an F150 with just a little old Triton V-8, but I have power to burn. Of course I only get about 12 MPG going downhill with a stiff tailwind. And my acceleration is measured with a calendar, not a watch. But boy do I have power!


I have 2 daily drivers, a 2007 GMC Sierra 1500 4WD, and my beater car for the commute into the city - a 1997 Buick (gets 27 MPG with over 150,000 miles on it).
My hot rod project is my 1988 F150, 2WD, 302 V-8, 5 speed manual that I quit driving 7 or 8 years ago because the motor is just plum wore out. The project is awaiting retirement from full time work to part time at O'Reilley's or Autozone, this will give me (a) time to work on the truck, and (b) hopefully an employee discount on parts. I'm leaning toward making the existing 302 old school with a lumpy Crane cam, Holley 4 barrel, headers, etc. Alternate plan is 460 V-8 with a C-6 auto transmission. Still with a hot cam, big Holley, etc.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm leaning toward making the existing 302 old school with a lumpy Crane cam, Holley 4 barrel, headers, etc. Alternate plan is 460 V-8 with a C-6 auto transmission. Still with a hot cam, big Holley, etc.


I don't want to be reading about you in the paper getting caught running shine across the FL-GA line in your rocket powered truck!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> I don't want to be reading about you in the paper getting caught running shine across the FL-GA line in your rocket powered truck!


Inor,
Whoa Whoa...Time out!
You're looking at this all wrong. If RPD gets caught runnin' some shine, imagine the folks on the Forum organizing a Break out Rescue mission and bustin' RPD out of some county jail run by some power hungry ******* sheriff with a name like Buford T GoodOleboy. This could be good!:arrow:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

jeep123 said:


> Inor, we should hang out
> My pals and I are of the conviction that those Prius drivers (hipster douchebags, or HDBs) have a death wish. Its as if they have to waste the "efficiency" of their autos by driving like they're in a demo derby.


I have to disagree with the stated driving habits of HDBs. The ones out here generally drive hunched up on the wheel and at least 10 miles under the limit. Which really pisses me off for some reason. Never seen one out here drive like they own the road, maybe because most of the vehicles out here are large pickups. Hate to see the aftermath of demo derby between a dually and a smart car! Your term HDBs is spot on though.

And now for your viewing pleasure, a smart car with a crotch rocket motor:

Smart Diablo GSXR 1000 Turbo:


----------

